
A history of sugar – the food nobody needs, but everyone craves - pseudolus
http://theconversation.com/a-history-of-sugar-the-food-nobody-needs-but-everyone-craves-49823
======
notlukesky
In economics there is the concept of sin taxes. With the rise of sugar-related
illnesses like diabetes, there has started a movement to tax it as well.
Mexico was the first country to tax sugary drinks and many more countries
started to follow suit. The key thing is to have a general sugar tax to help
pay for the negative externalities like obesity.

[https://www.theguardian.com/news/2015/nov/03/obese-soda-
suga...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2015/nov/03/obese-soda-sugar-tax-
mexico)

